# Live Aboard Sea Going Houseboats



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

The wife and I are interested in retiring to a houseboat on the coast. We've looked at plenty but none are very "sea going" and sustainable over time. We need it to be comfortable and durable and we'd like to put our 14' scooter boat on the back deck. We will use it to travel primarily between Mexico and Florida. Can any of you recommend a brand or place to look and buy? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Don't know of a "houseboat" that I would put in the Gulf or even in most bays or inlets. You might look at a trawler. Although it will have a little less room, it will be safer and may better fit your needs.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I will likely redo an old shrimp boat when I retire. Slow but stay out for days. Icemaker and Water maker. Tons of fuel. There was a post a few years back that a guy had done. Had a 25 or so foot CC on the back deck with a ramp system. Pretty cool.


----------



## Crusty Hobie (Jan 28, 2009)

cobia 254 cc said:


> I will likely redo an old shrimp boat when I retire. Slow but stay out for days. Icemaker and Water maker. Tons of fuel. There was a post a few years back that a guy had done. Had a 25 or so foot CC on the back deck with a ramp system. Pretty cool.


Anybody have a link or pics to this? I'd like to look at this option as well.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

There are a few models that might work in moderate ocean seas, such as the Tucker 50 which came out in abut 1969. See picture below, a nice design. However, if money is no objective, one could have a custom catamaran "houseboat" built along similar lines, with the naval engineering and all, probably more freeboard and more of a raised protected bow. 

I agree that there are no mass production houseboats rated for the open ocean, and that the bluewater cruisers mainly have monohull trawler designs.


----------



## jiggin' (Apr 4, 2010)

If you are looking to "redo" something, there is a 2005 Grand Banks 39' on www.yachtsalvage.com right now that looks very nice.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

cobia 254 cc said:


> I will likely redo an old shrimp boat when I retire. Slow but stay out for days. Icemaker and Water maker. Tons of fuel. There was a post a few years back that a guy had done. Had a 25 or so foot CC on the back deck with a ramp system. Pretty cool.


you're prolly thinkin o'Tom and the 'Emerald'........... 'cept it was a trawler, not a shrimp boat


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> you're prolly thinkin o'Tom and the 'Emerald'........... 'cept it was a trawler, not a shrimp boat
> 
> Thats it Bill, Thanks.


Thats it Bill, Thanks.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Whew, 40 gallons an hour to only go 8 MPH? Houston to Cancun is 800 miles, 100 hours (4 days), 4,000 gallons, maybe $12,000.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Swells said:


> Whew, 40 gallons an hour to only go 8 MPH? Houston to Cancun is 800 miles, 100 hours (4 days), 4,000 gallons, maybe $12,000.


Gotta spend it somewhere. OBAMA printing more everyday.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Swells said:


> Whew, 40 gallons an hour to only go 8 MPH? Houston to Cancun is 800 miles, 100 hours (4 days), 4,000 gallons, maybe $12,000.


it's only money!

just way more than I will ever be able to spend on just fuel!


----------



## Biggy (May 21, 2008)

Larry Webb bought a houseboat in Hilton Head and brought it around to Kirby Marina. It is still there. It has a nice high bow and would take a good chop easy.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Biggy said:


> Larry Webb bought a houseboat in Hilton Head and brought it around to Kirby Marina. It is still there. It has a nice high bow and would take a good chop easy.


Sure, houseboats get delivered all the time, or used to when they were more popular, since they're a bit large for trucking them. Most take in brownwater inland waterways with quick trips on the outside in slick seas.

Man them houseboats are some retarded slow. We moved one for some friends, an elderly couple, and were thankful for a good food, marina, and beer budget. We got stuck in port a few times on account of rough weather or them really weird engines would act all hinky. I ain't never seen such Mickey Mouse as them older engines on a houseboat.

But fun? They're easy to fish, swim, big ole BBQ, drink beer in the shade, A/C, crapper, refrigerator, microwave, full kitchen stove, couches, TV, poker table, and bigger beds instead of smelly bunks. Dang near like a movable fish camp, nice.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Bluewater*

Take a look at the Bluewater Yachts on www.yachtworld.com

They are pretty seaworthy and while not as roomy as a houseboat may be as close as you can get...

good luck,

SG


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

*d*

i recognize that boat, the emerald. i bet its a great world traveler. ive seen it somewhere, just cant remember where


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

coastal said:


> ive seen it somewhere, just cant remember where


...... <snicker>


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*live aboard*

Not sure what part of town your in....but in the Kemah channel is a really nice blue water housebout......think it might be a new one....Galati has a sign on it....give Randy Bright a call....I'm sure he can answer all your questions or can probably check it out online.

cheers dk


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like you have plenty of time. Find a good seaworthy twin engine trawler, something with a real how bow that well engineered. Personally I would just find a big catamaran sail boat. You could diesel or sail and do it cheap, have plenty of living space, and have plenty of room to stow a boat or tow one.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input folks! Speed is not that big of an issue, we won't be in a hurry. The property taxes we're currently paying on the 2 homes we own now will buy a lot of fuel (assuming we'll be able to get it). No utility bills, no vehicles (well maybe a couple of motocycles). Expenses will mainly be just fuel and food. Sounds pretty good doesn't it? Thanks again for the input!

P


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't forget dockage fees, bait and repairs.

Most houseboats aren't bluewater boats at all. You're probably looking at a trawler to get liveaboard and not bust the bank on gas. 
It sounds like you might could get away with a sportfish, just running it slower for fuel economy, using a swing arm on the front deck for your 14'.

There are alot of trawlers on the east coast, especially in the Chesapeake Bay complex. 
They do tend to be short on fishing space. They tend to be smaller than a flybridge or sportfish for the most part.
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1983-MAINSHIP-40-Flybridge-Motoryacht--96511937

If you scratched Mexico, you could get away with sticking to the intercoastal and nearshore and getting one of the saltwater houseboats, IMHO. Makes setting the auto pilot on a longer run alot harder, though.

Look at this sexy beast
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/1988-Bertram-50-Convertible-96134389

I love these threads. Spending OPM makes me feel like a Democrat!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Go big or stay home

http://www.yachtsalvage.com/Listings/YS103056.htm

Look at this pig

http://www.yachtsalvage.com/Listings/YS094019.htm
I bet the 350's get awful mileage, though.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Look at this pig

http://www.yachtsalvage.com/Listings/YS094019.htm
I bet the 350's get awful mileage, though.

Small world. This 'houseboat' used to belong to some members of this board. It partially sank at GYB after Ike's passing. The latest photos were taken of her in the slip next to my old slip at GYB, as I can see my boat in a couple of them.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I hear trawler people pull in to Venezuela and fuel up for about 6 cents a gallon, then cruise the Caribbean, then return for refueling. A shrimpboat could really load up on what, 10,000 gallons? The trick is to have a local buy the gas for you for that price, otherwise it goes up 20 cents a gallon or so, for the gringos.



Swells said:


> Whew, 40 gallons an hour to only go 8 MPH? Houston to Cancun is 800 miles, 100 hours (4 days), 4,000 gallons, maybe $12,000.


----------



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

texas32 said:


> Look at this pig
> 
> http://www.yachtsalvage.com/Listings/YS094019.htm
> I bet the 350's get awful mileage, though.
> ...


correct me if i'm wrong it was on D dock right? I used to deck hand on a charter boat i swear was right down from that boat


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

Here ya go: http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Custom-Trawler-Catamaran-97265750


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

gulf shrimper would fit the bill

tons of room inside the hull for fuel and berths


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

divingmatt said:


> correct me if i'm wrong it was on D dock right? I used to deck hand on a charter boat i swear was right down from that boat


It was on A Dock for Ike and then sat in the GYB parking lot for a good while before it showed up in D-19.


----------



## DigDog57 (Dec 29, 2009)

Double Down said:


> Here ya go: http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Custom-Trawler-Catamaran-97265750


Now that is sweet. My debit card did not go through though.....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Emerald is a nice Trawler.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Double Down said:


> Here ya go: http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2008-Custom-Trawler-Catamaran-97265750


Man! That is a saaaweeet rig! Just one thing that I neglected to mention ... I'm not a Billionaire or even a Multi-millionaire. But we can dream. :spineyes:


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

Pat Harkins said:


> Man! That is a saaaweeet rig! Just one thing that I neglected to mention ... I'm not a Billionaire or even a Multi-millionaire. But we can dream. :spineyes:


C'Mon Man it is only debt Obama would finance it for you.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tommy has a monster one for sale down on his docks. I bet I could figure out a way to have fun on it.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I'd rather be a crazy man and have a big ole sailboat, big as a houseboat. It's just another hole in the water to pour your money, but you can't beat the fuel economy, no sir. Jimmy Buffet party with tuna catchin' on Sammie's boat, WOOT!


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Mont said:


> Tommy has a monster one for sale down on his docks. I bet I could figure out a way to have fun on it.


This one is what I had in mind (or one like it). A hoist or boat lift on the transom for my scooter and it's "home sweet home".

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pat Harkins said:


> Man! That is a saaaweeet rig! Just one thing that I neglected to mention ... I'm not a Billionaire or even a Multi-millionaire. But we can dream. :spineyes:


this rig and a few hot chicks and its on!

but we can dream.


----------

